# Work gloves



## Blake (Apr 29, 2013)

Looking for a good pair of work gloves that must be applicable for the following (PS I don't mind spending more for a good product) :
Working with wood
Able to use tools and hold screws 
Strong, I move fast 
Fit on big hands 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## cdub260 (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are a few gloves that might fit your needs.
Mcmaster-Carr
Grainger

You should be able to find similar gloves elsewhere for a lot less money. Also, which gloves are the right gloves is very much a personal choice. My preferred choice of gloves will likely differ greatly from yours. 

Personally, I have several different pairs of gloves in my arsenal. A pair of black weight lifting gloves lives in my back pocket. These are good for palm protection while leaving my fingers free. I have a pair of synthetic leather gloves at my work bench for those times when I just a bit of full hand protection. These are an obnoxious orange color so that when I lose them, which happens just about every time I wear them, they're relatively easy to find. I also have a pair of leather gloves for when I'm working on something that'll really beat my hands up. Then I've got a set of electrically rated rubber gloves, leather protectors and cotton liners as a part of my PPE for tearing into electrical panels.

The weight lifting gloves see the most use.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 30, 2013)

Though I have not used them yet, I liked the feel of the Dirty Rigger gloves when I tried them on at LDI. When it's time to buy a new pair, I'm going with them.


----------



## Van (Apr 30, 2013)

I hate to admit it but I love the anti-shock work gloves i get from Harbor Freight. Most tools I like to spend money on, gloves not so much I go through them too fast and or lose them so I want something that fits, is comfortable, and wont upset me when I lose them. 
I usually only wear gloves in the metal shop or when working with ropes, never with wood. These I get from HF have gel in the palms and fingers to help alleviate "white hand" from running grinders and impact drivers but they are supple enough that you can still pick up small parts. Oh, and they are cheap did i mention that ?


----------



## BackstageHandyman (May 2, 2013)

Ive really been enjoying my new pair of fingerless sailing gloves. Great for rigging, pushing boxes, and still have the fine dexterity of placing screws for carpentry. What really drew me to them is the fact that they only expose half of the finger tip.

West Marine

Other than my Torchwear Welding gloves. ...Thats just for luxury... 

Actually, what I like to use for shop gloves is just old tillman tig gloves. Theyre rugged, soft, dexterous and cheap


----------

